# Countdown to Chick delivery



## Apyl

For all of you waiting and waiting and waiting for your chicks to get here, how about a thread so we can all wait together.

My new chicks wont be shipped until April 3rd so I figure they'll be here the 5th. I am getting 21 chicks, 2 geese, 2 ducks, and 2 turkeys from Cackle 
So as of today 2/20 I have 43 days to go 



How about everyone else, when will your chicks be delivered? What are you receiving? Who did you order from?


----------



## vickiw

Hi Apyl !

My pullets will be arriving on April first. Actually I will be picking them up at my local country store. I am adding some new girls to my little flock. Four Cinnamon Queens. Hoping I will be able to sneak them under my broody mom's but if not they get Will get the guest suite in the house


----------



## Energyvet

I should get my polish, Jersey Giants, and my Buff Orps at the end of April. Wish it was next week.


----------



## Apyl

vickiw said:


> Hi Apyl !
> 
> My pullets will be arriving on April first. Actually I will be picking them up at my local country store. I am adding some new girls to my little flock. Four Cinnamon Queens. Hoping I will be able to sneak them under my broody mom's but if not they get Will get the guest suite in the house


Sounds good. Picking up at the country store reminds me Chick days starts soon I better stock up on feed friday so I dont end up going during chick days and buying more chicks lol .


----------



## Apyl

Energyvet said:


> I should get my polish, Jersey Giants, and my Buff Orps at the end of April. Wish it was next week.


 I had a Buff Orp rooster last summer. He was so cool but he was one of our meat birds so he went to freezer camp. I wouldnt mind getting another. I have 10 pullets , 1 rooster, and 10 rare all hatchery choice coming.


----------



## Sundancers

Apyl, No countdown for me but that is "one" cute picture you posted.


----------



## dfwquiltr37

I am hoping to get mine in a few day from a local feed store, It was the first thing I did when we moved here was to find out where the feed store was lol. 
I was told in March they will have the Golden Comets and Americauna's, I am getting those for just Egg Production, This week I think they have RIR, NH Reds I like them better, and Production Reds, Next week will be my Australorps and Buffs, and April is the one I am really waiting on my Silkies will come in. I also have Frizzle eggs to go and get in a few days, and some Mixed breed chicks that someone was trying to do Olive Eggers and she did it backwards so she dropped them off at a mutual friend of ours and she called and told me to come ad get them lol.


----------



## Chickprepper69

We got ours yesterday  OMG they are so much fun to watch 

Still waiting on the ducks though


----------



## Apyl

I found something to kill my time until my chicks get here  I happen to come across someone giving away Quail eggs to hatch   They only take like 17 days to hatch and 6 weeks to be fully mature so I 'll have them hatched and out of the brooder well before my other babies come.


----------



## vickiw

Apyl said:


> Sounds good. Picking up at the country store reminds me Chick days starts soon I better stock up on feed friday so I dont end up going during chick days and buying more chicks lol .


Wish I had a TS near us. Closest is Shawano over 70+ miles to our south. Maybe not such a bad thing though. "But honey, I just went for feed and they followed me home!" Hehehe


----------



## vickiw

I have a question while we're waiting. Medicated or non-medicated chick starter? What do you think? My pullets we already be vaccinated for Mereks. Heard yes and no. Anyone have any input?


----------



## robopetz

Apyl said:


> I found something to kill my time until my chicks get here  I happen to come across someone giving away Quail eggs to hatch   They only take like 17 days to hatch and 6 weeks to be fully mature so I 'll have them hatched and out of the brooder well before my other babies come.


Wow, I could not stand to wait this amount of time that you guys are. I'm impatient! But, I do hatch button quails and they are so much fun and cute! I just hatched out 9 and my 2nd female just started laying so I'm gonna try and hatch her eggs too. Let us know how that goes!


----------



## vickiw

Ok, last time I try. Posts keep disappearing. Anyone have an opinion on Medicated chick starter? Use or not use?


----------



## Nate

All my chicks are always vaccinated for mareks disease and mcmurrary suggested to use medicated feed. I ordered 45 chicks 3 weeks ago and there all doing great! Medicated feed only makes sense to me! Can't go wrong!

If you are using medicated feed and simultaneously, meticulously, removing each and every dropping from your brooder and keeping your chicks away from your soil, you are preventing them from building resistance to a deadly disease.


----------



## chickhenfarm

Splash Silkies hatching Feb 26th.......... Rhode Island Reds (24 eggs) incubating due March 7th


----------



## robopetz

I think the splashes are my fav! Very nice.


----------



## CountryHen

We have had ours for a week. 25 Delaware pullets. They just make you smile


----------



## Apyl

vickiw said:


> I have a question while we're waiting. Medicated or non-medicated chick starter? What do you think? My pullets we already be vaccinated for Mereks. Heard yes and no. Anyone have any input?


If you vaccinate your chicks you need to use non-medicated starter. If you use medicated it will void out the vaccine.


----------



## kaufranc

I am with Robo! Splash is my fav too!


----------



## vickiw

Apyl said:


> If you vaccinate your chicks you need to use non-medicated starter. If you use medicated it will void out the vaccine.


Thank you Apyl! What about cocci? Thought that is what the medicated starter is also for or am I wrong? What do you think of NUtrena chick starter? I really like the idea of the pro and pre biotics and I only feed Nutrena to current girls.


----------



## vickiw

Nate said:


> All my chicks are always vaccinated for mareks disease and mcmurrary suggested to use medicated feed. I ordered 45 chicks 3 weeks ago and there all doing great! Medicated feed only makes sense to me! Can't go wrong!
> 
> If you are using medicated feed and simultaneously, meticulously, removing each and every dropping from your brooder and keeping your chicks away from your soil, you are preventing them from building resistance to a deadly disease.


Thank you Nate. I do wish I could expose my new chicks to my soil however it is unlikely I will see my soil for another couple of months, sadly. Good thing my current girls don't mind getting their toes cold!!!


----------



## Nate

Haha your welcome! Im glad we don't get all that snow in Alabama!


----------



## My3Cats

My chicks will arrive April 18. We ordered from local feed store and they use Mount Healthy. Last year I tried having them directly shipped to my house but first order never arrived and 2nd order arrived dead. I think the mail service hear is slow and undependable, so mine will go to the feed store for me to pick up. I am getting pullets assorted heavies(big egg layers). I have some chickens and guineas i may breed on my own like my silkies and bantys.


----------



## chickhenfarm

My Sylvia's babies hatched last night! SO CUTE


----------



## ThreeJ

I started my 40 eggs in the little chick oven yesterday. So 21 days to go give or take.


----------



## Apyl

ThreeJ said:


> I started my 40 eggs in the little chick oven yesterday. So 21 days to go give or take.


Awesome  I set 4 pekin eggs and 3 mallard eggs yestarday , 28 days to go for them  Good luck on your hatch.


----------



## robopetz

chickhenfarm said:


> My Sylvia's babies hatched last night! SO CUTE


They are too cute!


----------



## Iceman242

How to make chicks grew faster


----------



## Iceman242

This hen is sitting now 7 more days so happy


----------



## Apyl

39 days to go for my delivery, 25 days for my ducks eggs to hatch, and crossing my fingers my Quail eggs are at the post office today.


----------



## hogleyripper

9 Rhode Island Red pullets arrived today at 130. All comfy in there new home.


----------



## robopetz

Apyl said:


> 39 days to go for my delivery, 25 days for my ducks eggs to hatch, and crossing my fingers my Quail eggs are at the post office today.


Yay to quail eggs! I'm collecting button quail eggs now to hatch soon. Keep us posted!



hogleyripper said:


> 9 Rhode Island Red pullets arrived today at 130. All comfy in there new home.


Very adorable, gotta love the mail order chicks. Lol


----------



## hogleyripper

Yes I'm pumped. These are my first chickens ever so let the adventure begin. I left work early to pick them up today


----------



## robopetz

They are so much fun! What else are you getting? Or this is it for now? Lol


----------



## hogleyripper

This is it for now. I actually ended up with a couple more than I originally wanted. I tacked my order on with someone I work with and I took the extra bird. Only time will tell if there are any roosters.


----------



## Apyl

Only 1 week togo  My order is shipping next week


----------



## hogleyripper

Here they are at 6 weeks. Amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## Energyvet

I have 3.5 weeks until the big shipment arrives. I've almost called and cancelled it 100 times.


----------



## InnKeeper

Energyvet said:


> I have 3.5 weeks until the big shipment arrives. I've almost called and cancelled it 100 times.


Don't do it!! Lol. You know you'll love them all. Think of it as upgrading your chicken tv to more channels 
I almost didn't get my girls. I changed my mind a bunch, especially right before I picked them up. I was even going to return all the supplies I had already bought, shed and all. Now, I'm glad I have them.


----------



## DottieB

Energyvet said:


> I have 3.5 weeks until the big shipment arrives. I've almost called and cancelled it 100 times.


I guess it depends on what your reasoning is for thinking about canceling it. I would love more chicks, but I can't afford to build a bigger coop at this time.


----------



## Energyvet

My polish and my silkies are making me crazy. Part of the order is 4 polish babies. But I think I can rehome them if I need to. I'm also going through a divorce and from day to day my moods change. I'm pretty fragile at the moment and what seems like a good idea one day, seems like a disaster the next. Stupid little things send me into depression and I still have some anger to work through so all this effects my chicken decision making.


----------



## AuntyM

Energyvet said:


> My polish and my silkies are making me crazy. Part of the order is 4 polish babies. But I think I can rehome them if I need to. I'm also going through a divorce and from day to day my moods change. I'm pretty fragile at the moment and what seems like a good idea one day, seems like a disaster the next. Stupid little things send me into depression and I still have some anger to work through so all this effects my chicken decision making.


Last two chicken orders have been done late night after a glass of wine or two. Never drink and chicken shop my friends...


----------



## AuntyM

AuntyM said:


> Last two chicken orders have been done late night after a glass of wine or two. Never drink and chicken shop my friends...


Sorry Dear. This is not time to be funny. I hear your pain. Look around and grab ahold of your happy! Small or large, grab tight!!!! Friends, family, hobbies, whatever makes you smile. Life is too short. Hug what you can. That smile is the feeling that saves you.


----------



## Energyvet

No, thank you for the levity. I always take myself way too seriously! Great comment! Just what I needed to hear. Lol

I'll let the order stand. I've been able to rehome my polish pair. They're going this Friday morning. I'm so relieved about that I could just ... Drink a glass of wine!


----------



## ReTIRED

Nate said:


> All my chicks are always vaccinated for mareks disease and mcmurrary suggested to use medicated feed. I ordered 45 chicks 3 weeks ago and there all doing great! Medicated feed only makes sense to me! Can't go wrong!
> 
> If you are using medicated feed and simultaneously, meticulously, removing each and every dropping from your brooder and keeping your chicks away from your soil, you are preventing them from building resistance to a deadly disease.


THIS posting MAKES NO SENSE to me at all.
---_just sayin'.........
-ReTIRED-

_


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Can u order chicks in the uk


----------



## Energyvet

Nate, vaccinating makes some sense if you have an open flock with birds coming and going. Chance of exposure is pretty high. Or if you're showing birds then again exposure is high and risk is high. However, if your flock is closed and you hatch your own chicks and the birds don't travel, then vaccines are riskier then the lifestyle they live and it doesn't make sense. Don't be fooled into thinking vaccines are so safe. They are not - plain and simple. Animals and people die from vaccines. 

Medicated feed is medicated to treat coccidia - a protozoal parasite. It's microscopic, may not easily be seen on a fecal float test, and can be very debilitating to young chicks as it causes diarrhea that can be devastating in that it can dehydrate them very rapidly. Very contagious too. But if you're hatching your own eggs and your flock is free of this parasite then medicated feed can be risky because you are giving chemicals to babies that they don't need. 

So just be really clear about your decisions.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr

Obviously I ordered my chicks later than most as mine will be here May 31.I'm looking forward to them! I ordered 25 again this year but I can't remember exactly what I ordered!?! I believe I ordered 5 Welsummer pullets, 5 Easter Egger pullets, 5 Delaware pullets, 5 Polish straight run (for my wife) and I can't remember what else so it will be a surprise for me.


----------



## Apyl

broncorckcrwlr said:


> Obviously I ordered my chicks later than most as mine will be here May 31.I'm looking forward to them! I ordered 25 again this year but I can't remember exactly what I ordered!?! I believe I ordered 5 Welsummer pullets, 5 Easter Egger pullets, 5 Delaware pullets, 5 Polish straight run (for my wife) and I can't remember what else so it will be a surprise for me.


I love surprises  Looks like you have a nice variety coming.


----------



## My3Cats

I ordered my chicks to arrive April 18 but my boss put me down to work. Fortunately they came a day earlier so I could get them settled in. I got buff orpingtons, austrolorps, white rocks, buff brahmas, and dark brahmas. I ordered mixed heavy pullets and kept 25 and gave Ricks sister 25. Today I moved them out of their totes and into a bigger cage which they will stay in untill they go to the coop


----------



## Energyvet

Got my babies yesterday. Ordered them in January. Got 'em from Meyers.


----------



## kaufranc

They are so cute EV! What is the breed of the last one with the puffy head?


----------



## expertnewbie

Today is 5-1-13. I will be getting mg chicks 5-17-13. Im getting 6 blue silkies and 4 silver laced cochins. Cant wait!


----------



## Energyvet

Buff laced polish are the yellow ones. Here's a pic of a white crested black polish chick. Might be a girl if feathers mean anything. Lol.


----------



## kaufranc

Had to do a Google search of what a Buff Laced Polish looked like! What a beautiful looking bird he/she will turn out to be!


----------



## GenFoe

I want a polish so very bad! I'm green with envy!!


----------



## chickhenfarm

I ordered 15 white Bearded Silkie Chicks from Murrey McMurrey Hatchery......due to arrive before this coming Tuesday (May 7th)


----------



## Apyl

Energyvet said:


> Buff laced polish are the yellow ones. Here's a pic of a white crested black polish chick. Might be a girl if feathers mean anything. Lol.


 Sadly polish dont feather sex  I have 4 that I'm waiting to figure out what they are.


----------



## OrangeCatRex

InnKeeper said:


> Don't do it!! Lol. You know you'll love them all. Think of it as upgrading your chicken tv to more channels
> I almost didn't get my girls. I changed my mind a bunch, especially right before I picked them up. I was even going to return all the supplies I had already bought, shed and all. Now, I'm glad I have them.


I LOVE Chicken TV!


----------



## OrangeCatRex

ReTIRED said:


> THIS posting MAKES NO SENSE to me at all.
> ---just sayin'.........
> -ReTIRED-


I think I have to agree retired.


----------

